# Baitcaster Reels



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Im still lookin for a reel to go on my Pro caster-X rod and ive seen this on ebay a Shimano Citica CI-200DPV for $99US? 
But im not sure if its a good price or if the reels any good, anyone seen the price of this reel anywhere or used one?

Thanks Rik


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Heya Rik 

I think the reel you have mentioned is very similar to the Shimano Curado. There are some differences though by looking at the two reels.
The reel you are looking at has one less Ball Bearing and seems to have slightly lower quality components than the Curado.

Shimano Curado : http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/product.asp?ID=3985

The Curado is a great reel, and being so similar and also being a Shimano reel I reckon it should be ok?

No magnetic cast control on either of these reels though, which would be handy for you being a beginner.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I could always go with the 
Shimano Callisto CSO 100 for $49 buy now ive seen this reel in BCF for $120 i think and its got mag cast control too.........so i might help me a little to get used to it.


----------



## albertaxpr (10 mo ago)

I'm hoping to get into kayak fishing in the near future sooner if I find a yak on sale during the winter, but I'm building my gear at the moment and just wondering saltwater reel what would be a good bait caster reel to go with or would it be ok just to stick with all spinners? Thanks for the help.


----------

